# Have you had any 'interesting' moments in Aires?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We found a disagreeable situation in an Aire well south of San Sebastion (Nice Aire there) when a smart large Hymer drove in (Spanish) and the driver got out and said something to a group of 'economic' travellers who had collected a number of small children, dogs and washing to match. Two women came out and screamed at him (with greater vocal control one could have considered Opera as a potential re-direction in her life), followed by a large man who said nothing but hit the Hymer driver with full force on the side of his face with his fist. About a yard from where I was standing. The man staggered, his wife screamed (Mentioning the police amongst a collection of other words that I did not comprehend), they wandered about for a minute or two then got back into their Hymer and left.
So it all goes to prove that you do get to see life when travelling in a Motorhome. 
A Portuguese man standing by me told me that he saw nothing, so I guess that I saw nothing too. (I did mention that he was a big man didn't I?)
Travel broadens the mind, well it did for the Hymer driver.

Alan


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Last year we were staying on the aire at Gordon which is situated within walking distance of the town and adjacent to the municipal car park. For most of the evening we were the only ones parked up there, however about 10pm a transit type vehicle pulled up and reversed into a space. The van looked more equipped for collecting scrap that camping so it caught my attention. The van remained parked for an age before there was any sign of activity, we could see that there were three occupants sitting on the front seats and waited to see who was going to emerge. From the driver door a man emerged sporting a beard and wearing a dress, one of his passengers joined him, he was wearing tights with extreemly big pants over them. They proceeded to set up a BBQ and set about cooking their evening meal. The third member of the 'tranny van' was a young lady who was dressed quite normally, which seemed quite surreal given the circumstances. I have to say that I became quite intreaged (well nosey if I'm honest) throughout the remainder of the evening and kept up a running commentary to keep my wife, who had gone to bed informed of their antics. Some sixty minutes after their arrival they packed away the BBQ and walked off into the town... 

It was certainly a memorable aire.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Last year we were staying on the aire at Gordon which is situated within walking distance of the town and adjacent to the municipal car park. For most of the evening we were the only ones parked up there, however about 10pm a transit type vehicle pulled up and reversed into a space. The van looked more equipped for collecting scrap that camping so it caught my attention. The van remained parked for an age before there was any sign of activity, we could see that there were three occupants sitting on the front seats and waited to see who was going to emerge. From the driver door a man emerged sporting a beard and wearing a dress, one of his passengers joined him, he was wearing tights with extreemly big pants over them. They proceeded to set up a BBQ and set about cooking their evening meal. The third member of the 'tranny van' was a young lady who was dressed quite normally, which seemed quite surreal given the circumstances. I have to say that I became quite intreaged (well nosey if I'm honest) throughout the remainder of the evening and kept up a running commentary to keep my wife, who had gone to bed informed of their antics. Some sixty minutes after their arrival they packed away the BBQ and walked off into the town...
> 
> It was certainly a memorable aire.


You should've come over and spoken to us - there was plenty of food on the BBQ to share


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Not an aire but the nearly empty St Maure de Torraine Municipal campsite. There were only us, a gathering of three or so travellers, in very posh caravans, and an elderly French couple near the toilet block. 
The door anti slam must have gone faulty on the ladies side of the block and during the afternoon lady members of the travellers came down at various times and the door slammed. 
The elderly gentleman said something to one of them, possibly along the lines of "please shut the door quietly".
The response from the traveller lady was a high volume tirade that went on for several minutes, without stopping for breath, and a final slam of the door.
During the rest of the afternoon the traveller ladies came down singly, at frequent intervals, and made a show of slamming the door both on the way in and out.
Eventually a truce was called and silence fell.
I had a headache, don't know if it was the sun, the beer or the door slamming which did it. I made a mental note to myself never to upset a traveller, especially a female one.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

rosalan said:


> 'economic' travellers
> Alan


I love that name, I'm sure me and SHMBO come into that category :lol:


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Interesting Moments on an Aire*

Last week we stayed a couple of nights at the excellent aire at Forges les Eaux - the one just on the opposite side of the road to the municipal campsite. The French chap on our left side left late in the first afternoon: another van arrived and parked as far away from everyone else as possible, i.e. opposite the rubbish bins on the western side perhaps 15m away from us.

Planning an early start we were about before daybreak: I walked the dog [picking up as we all do these days] and then breakfasted in the dawn. The male of the late arrival couple stepped out of his van, walked 3 or 4 metres across the pavement and urinated long and hard [yes we could see him down-loading] just to the west of the big rubbish bin. He made no attempt even to disguise what he was doing.

Dirty Johnny Foreigner!!! Well No - the couple were in a c. £40k UK registered van! Did I say anything? Frankly no: 15 years ago I most certainly would have done ... but alas today ... I cannot.

Next time we'll stay on the Municipal: Eu9.00 instead of Eu6.42 collected each evening ... but hopefully no hedge pissing UK Motorhomers.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Interesting Moments on an Aire*



Daedalas said:


> Last week we stayed a couple of nights at the excellent aire at Forges les Eaux - the one just on the opposite side of the road to the municipal campsite. The French chap on our left side left late in the first afternoon: another van arrived and parked as far away from everyone else as possible, i.e. opposite the rubbish bins on the western side perhaps 15m away from us.
> 
> Planning an early start we were about before daybreak: I walked the dog [picking up as we all do these days] and then breakfasted in the dawn. The male of the late arrival couple stepped out of his van, walked 3 or 4 metres across the pavement and urinated long and hard [yes we could see him down-loading] just to the west of the big rubbish bin. He made no attempt even to disguise what he was doing.
> 
> ...


......saw exactly the same disgusting behaviour, well worse actually, when a fellow camper decided to urinate at the water tap. It was on the CC site at Kimmeridge!!!! There was only us inside the MH as everyone else was out, so I suppose he thought he was safe. Went and told the warden, but evidently they were friends, so nothing was said :roll: :roll:

curlyboy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Interesting Moments on an Aire*



Daedalas said:


> Last week we stayed a couple of nights at the excellent aire at Forges les Eaux - the one just on the opposite side of the road to the municipal campsite. The French chap on our left side left late in the first afternoon: another van arrived and parked as far away from everyone else as possible, i.e. opposite the rubbish bins on the western side perhaps 15m away from us.
> 
> Planning an early start we were about before daybreak: I walked the dog [picking up as we all do these days] and then breakfasted in the dawn. The male of the late arrival couple stepped out of his van, walked 3 or 4 metres across the pavement and urinated long and hard [yes we could see him down-loading] just to the west of the big rubbish bin. He made no attempt even to disguise what he was doing.
> 
> ...


Been staying at Forges for years and never seen anything untoward. Must have been an unfortunate 'one off'.

Mike


----------



## TheFellTerrier (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Interesting Moments on an Aire*



Daedalas said:


> Last week we stayed a couple of nights at the excellent aire at Forges les Eaux - the one just on the opposite side of the road to the municipal campsite. The French chap on our left side left late in the first afternoon: another van arrived and parked as far away from everyone else as possible, i.e. opposite the rubbish bins on the western side perhaps 15m away from us.
> 
> Planning an early start we were about before daybreak: I walked the dog [picking up as we all do these days] and then breakfasted in the dawn. The male of the late arrival couple stepped out of his van, walked 3 or 4 metres across the pavement and urinated long and hard [yes we could see him down-loading] just to the west of the big rubbish bin. He made no attempt even to disguise what he was doing.
> 
> ...


I guess he thought "while in France do as the French do" 8O

We stayed at this great aire last week and would certainly go back there again but hope not to meet your neighbour.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Me?
I am an economical traveller.
Hate paying for services I dont get but willing to pay for services at home, that I still dont get when travelling!!
some may call me a traveller, full timer or gypsy!!!!!
Whats the difference between a full timer or romany
ps
be careful, me granny was romany,
luv n kisses
Mr slip


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aire*

We chose to stay at the aire at Sully sur Loire but due to boulders and fence posts, a tag axle could not access the aire. We parked overnight, adjacent to the roundabout - that turned out to be a viewing area for "romantic goings on"!!!!!

What with that and the prostitutes at Camping Spartacus at Pompei.....

Russell


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We stayed overnight at St Brice en Cogles, adjacent to the graveyard and the Gendarmerie.

And we were kept awake all night by one set of inhabitants singing - 

Dem bones, dem bones gonna walk aroun'
Dem bones, dem bones, gonna walk aroun'
Dem bones, dem bones, gonna walk aroun'
Oh, hear the word of the Lord.

And the other lot singing - La Marseillaise

I'm not sure which one sang which song.















I made that up!


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Prostitutes at Pompeii, you say? That's awful!

Do you have an exact address for that campsite? :lol:


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

My Wife and I were travelling back home from Portugal last March and decided to tour along the Portuguese / Spanish coastline. We stopped overnight at the Aire at La Coruna. The Aire is somewhat sloping so we found the best spot we possibly could right at the top corner. The service point at this Aire in the bottom corner and has been tastefully concealed by some shrubbery. In the morning I walked down to empty my cassette (that,s not a euphamism!!) but as I approached the point I noticed a car had parked in the first bay. As I got closer it became obvious that something was going on in the vehicle as both occupants - apparently a male and a female - seemed to be sharing the same seat with the female uppermost??? As I am not a voyeur I decided to return to base. 10 minutes later the car reversed out with the occupants back in separate seats. My wife was thought it was great but told me not to get any ideas!!!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I think the people watching is all part of the attraction for me (probably why we only seem to stay a day or so before moving on), being novice MH's last year we started watching how other people approached the task of setting up etc in order to get some tips. This proved to be quite entertaining and has become a bit of a past time when I have nothing else going on. I have seen:- 
The 'inspectors'- park their van and walk the site discussing the merits of each available pitch before committing themselves. 
The 'ditherers'- they park up and then within half an hour move to another spot before repeating the process again. 
The 'no mates'- they will pull up as close to their neighbour as possible despite all the empty bays scattered about for them to use. 
The 'Dr' - pulls up in a small van and disgorges the whole of his extended family, five dogs, cat, caged bird and quickly expands into three bays. 
The 'loner'- arrives and finds the furthest point away from everyone else, privacy blinds are deployed as soon as the wheels stop turning (actually I think I fall into this one  ) 
The 'triganomist' - with the use of a slide rule, laser level, blocks chocks and rocks proceeds to find a perfectly level plane. (OK, I'm working on my OCD and no longer need to be perfectly level). 
The 'covertor' - flits from plot to plot as they become vacant in the hope of getting that illusive 'best spot' 
The 'cluster f**k' - accidentally dumps all the hot water by tripping the fuses, parks, levels and then remembers he needs water, doesn't shut the grey tank valve properly and has to clean the mess up, drives off with the step down and locker door open.- you'll be please to know that I didn't do all these on the same day!! 

I hope you all realise that this is tongue in cheek as I would hate to have to offended anyone... :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We had a couple of nights on the popular aire at Soubise,France this year.It was full and motorhomes were packed tightly on the aire.Next to us was a French registered Chausson.

At around 10 one morning the Chausson started rocking back and forth rhythmically,all the blinds were closed- it didn't take a genius to realise what was going on.

This went on for at least an hour and the Chausson's suspension was given a stern test,we were intrigued as to who could be in there and expected a young,fit,super stud to come out.

Imagine our surprise when a French pensioner emerged blinking in the sunlight  He must have overdosed on viagra :lol: No wonder the French are always in bed for 10.30. :wink:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi while at the aire in La Roche Sur Yon 2011,I was introduced to this old French man I would say he was around the 85 years old mark, he in turn introduced me to his wife who was at most 30, he bought her while in an African town, anyway he asked me if I wanted to have sex with her  , of course I declined well the wife was next door doing my dinner and that always comes first :lol: , while having dinner there was a little queue growing for her services. We had our dinner then moved off.

Ron


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I must be going to the wrong aires!    


............. and I don't see any of these reports in the MHF Campsite Reviews.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

BwB said:


> Prostitutes at Pompeii, you say? That's awful!
> 
> Do you have an exact address for that campsite? :lol:


I never even noticed all these cars coming with women wearing thigh high boots. It was a chap who knocked on my door to talk about the satellite dish that enlightened me. I was too busy with Corrie!!!!

Russell


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> We had a couple of nights on the popular aire at Soubise,France this year.It was full and motorhomes were packed tightly on the aire.Next to us was a French registered Chausson.
> 
> At around 10 one morning the Chausson started rocking back and forth rhythmically,all the blinds were closed- it didn't take a genius to realise what was going on.
> 
> ...


Maybe a coincidence but the old fella I wrote about had a really old French registered Chausson, but I don't think he was up to rocking the van. :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Driving to Gubbio, off the E45 coming from Assisi 

Loads of working girls , seeming miles from nowhere

Obviously not!!!!!

Aldra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I once stayed at a quiet parking lot at the outskirts of Oslo. It was late September so I had the place for myself. The next day while enjoying my breakfast another MH came and parked nearby. An average looking man in his thirties was the sole occupant. He came out and lowered the steadies. Then he got a male visitor. His mate only stayed for a little while. Then another one came. And anotherone. A new visitor every 30 minutes or so. 

I've never seen such a popular guy!


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe we should have another item in the description on the Aires. 

Just below, elec Hookup and cost, you could have Hookers and cost... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Christine600 said:


> I once stayed at a quiet parking lot at the outskirts of Oslo. It was late September so I had the place for myself. The next day while enjoying my breakfast another MH came and parked nearby. An average looking man in his thirties was the sole occupant. He came out and lowered the steadies. Then he got a male visitor. His mate only stayed for a little while. Then another one came. And anotherone. A new visitor every 30 minutes or so.
> 
> I've never seen such a popular guy!


I wonder why he needed the steadies............. :?

Perhaps it was a bit blowy that day.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

At the spacious aire at Lampaul Guimiliau in northern Brittany a couple of years back we were over-nighting before the Roscoff ferry. 

Having gone to sleep as the only occupants of the aire (as per pic) we were surprised in the morning drizzle to see a large articulated pantechnicon arrive. The sides were duly opened and a large display of goods were suitably arranged for inspection and display. Cars began to arrive and people commenced to collect their evidently previously ordered goods. 

This was a first for us after many years visiting France. It seemed to be a sort of mobile hardware store. I've forgotten the company name, but others will no doubt be familiar with them. For us it passed a fascinating morning just being nosy and trying to decide what folk had bought!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Pard said:


> At the spacious aire at Lampaul Guimiliau in northern Brittany a couple of years back we were over-nighting before the Roscoff ferry.
> 
> Having gone to sleep as the only occupants of the aire (as per pic) we were surprised in the morning drizzle to see a large articulated pantechnicon arrive. The sides were duly opened and a large display of goods were suitably arranged for inspection and display. Cars began to arrive and people commenced to collect their evidently previously ordered goods.
> 
> This was a first for us after many years visiting France. It seemed to be a sort of mobile hardware store. I've forgotten the company name, but others will no doubt be familiar with them. For us it passed a fascinating morning just being nosy and trying to decide what folk had bought!


..... and what a lovely spot that is - but don't tell anyone!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Pard said:


> At the spacious aire at Lampaul Guimiliau in northern Brittany a couple of years back we were over-nighting before the Roscoff ferry.
> 
> Having gone to sleep as the only occupants of the aire (as per pic) we were surprised in the morning drizzle to see a large articulated pantechnicon arrive. The sides were duly opened and a large display of goods were suitably arranged for inspection and display. Cars began to arrive and people commenced to collect their evidently previously ordered goods.
> 
> This was a first for us after many years visiting France. It seemed to be a sort of mobile hardware store. I've forgotten the company name, but others will no doubt be familiar with them. For us it passed a fascinating morning just being nosy and trying to decide what folk had bought!


2 or 3 of these send booklets around to the villages a couple of weeks beforehand, selling all sorts of things. They have a date and time for each village that they are going to park in printed on the front. You can order online and collect on the day, or just turn up and queue.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Only thing of real "interest " was inthe dordogne last year. We were the only Brits on site. It was full of Dutch. The rather large lady oposite took ages to have a shower, fifteen minutes in all :lol: .She was using the external shower point and was stripped naked.

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I do hope she wasn't allowing the waste water to despoil the area for the next camper. :wink: 

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Only thing of real "interest " was inthe dordogne last year. We were the only Brits on site. It was full of Dutch. The rather large lady oposite took ages to have a shower, fifteen minutes in all :lol: .She was using the external shower point and was stripped naked.
> 
> Dave p


Yes dave.
Seen this while camped in a layby near St. Trop. But it was a shapely Italian lady standing in a washing up bowl while her husband poured water over her from a container.
Still got the photo somewhere....!

Ray.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We were wild camping on the coast around Torre Pozzella ,near Ostuni in Italy. We were going to stay car-park, but the local youth were heavily engaged in their 4 wheeled version of the evening passeggiata - a bizarre habit of driving to and circling around carparks, without ever actually stopping or getting out of their cars. Anyway, we decided to move on a kilometre or so, to a dead-end track between agricultural buildings and the sea, where nothing disturbed us all night.

To our surprise, however, early Sunday morning cars began pulling up, and men with guns got out. Through a gap in the blinds we saw men in military fatigues handing round what looked like machine guns from the backs of cars. We thought we’d maybe we stumbled on a secret Mafia gun-swap. As more men arrived and assembled more items of uniform, we concluded that these were probably army reservists of some kind, and that the ‘agricultural’ building beside us was actually their firing range. We plucked up courage and took the dog out for a morning walk. The weekend soldiers were friendly enough, but we still decided it was time for a prompt move to somewhere a bit less heavily armed for breakfast.

Lesley


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing of real "interest " was inthe dordogne last year. We were the only Brits on site. It was full of Dutch. The rather large lady oposite took ages to have a shower, fifteen minutes in all :lol: .She was using the external shower point and was stripped naked.
> ...


It's only fair to share Ray :wink: Get it on here


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

raynipper said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing of real "interest " was inthe dordogne last year. We were the only Brits on site. It was full of Dutch. The rather large lady oposite took ages to have a shower, fifteen minutes in all :lol: .She was using the external shower point and was stripped naked.
> ...


This post is useless without photos!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You know guys this thread is a brilliant read....keep it going!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For brilliant aires stories read what Pusser had to say. Sadly I can only find one story: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8524-days0-orderasc-0.html

I am sure someone can post links to the rest, Alan.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

A few years back I drove my van from Chemnitz (Karl Marx Stadt) through to Chomutov in the Czech republic en route to Prague.

As you come through the mountains after the border there were loads of prostitutes by the roadside trying to flag you down and, at regular intervals, what could only be described as over-sized garden sheds selling what appeared to be cleaning products (boxes of soap powder), Gnomes (hundreds of them in all shapes and sizes) and other assorted garden ornaments.

Your mind starts to wander and I came to the conclusion that gents from the former East Germany must tell the missus that they're just off to pick up a new box of Daz, nip over the border, grab a quick hows-yer-father with one of the scantilly-dressed ladies, then pick up a gnome for the missus?

I've just checked, and the Google streetcar has driven down the same road. I'm pleased to report that the Sheds selling Garden tat are >>still there<<, though there's no sign of the Prostitutes....


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the way that Google has deleted the Gnomes faces, good job too for I thought I recognised one of them.
Alan


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

So thats what they were! We drove through Poland last month and saw several young women dressed in swimming costumes and other interesting gear, i thought it was odd at the time as there were no swimming baths for miles. :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you all for some really interesting stories.

Alan


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

aldra said:


> Driving to Gubbio, off the E45 coming from Assisi
> 
> Loads of working girls , seeming miles from nowhere
> 
> ...


The SS-16 heading North from Bari has a fair number of "working girls" standing in the lay-bys, although none of them seemed busy. The N-11 going towards the French border from Spain runs it a close second.


----------

